# Signature Competition/SOTW 1 (Week Ending July 24, 2009)



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright, we're staring off with the SOTW competitions again. I believe this is the 17th SOTW, but we might just start completely fresh, so this might just be 1. 

So here we go....Registration begins............NOW.

I'm not going to put a limit on when entries can be submitted, as we have no way of knowing how many people will enter. So feel free to post whenever you want as long as it's before the deadline (July 26)

This edition will run until July 24, and the voting will be up the 25th and 26th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.

----------


*Competition Guidelines:*

Participants: *as many as we can get*
Theme: *Favorite Game of 2009*
Size:* MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: 7/24/09 at 3:00 pm EST


----------


*Prizes:*

The winner receives 35,000 credits, and the runner up gets 10,000 credits (thanks Kryonicle)

Additionally the winner will hold this belt and will have to defend it each week so we can see who holds it the longest. If you win a week you have to enter the next week and so on until you lose.










Good luck!


Sign up now:


1. *D.P.*
2. *Michael Carson*
3. *KryOnicle*
4. chuck8807
5. *N1™*
6. 
7. 
8. 
9.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, it's about time.

You know I'm in, for sure. :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Idk what I'm gonna do yet, but I have a couple ideas.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not sure what to do yet either, I'm not really updated on new games or anything. 

I'm sure I'll find something, though.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm sure if you google, you can find plenty of good ideas to work with.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in, of course.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> I'm in, of course.


Added you.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'll add in 25,000 points to the winner, 10,000 to the runner up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry boys, seeing as the due date is my wedding day, I think I'll be passing on this one.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Sorry boys, seeing as the due date is my wedding day, I think I'll be passing on this one.


Would be funny if you did one. :laugh:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Toxic, you should make a sig of your future, it'll just be a picture of divorce papers and the text "I'm a dumbass".

In all seriousness, it's too bad you won't enter, we could always use another guy.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

im in...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, always good to have another.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

If we get to at least 6, I'll make my addition to 100k to the winner, 25k to the runner up.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> If we get to at least 6, I'll make my addition to 100k to the winner, 25k to the runner up.


Nice man. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> If we get to at least 6, I'll make my addition to 100k to the winner, 25k to the runner up.


Nice, thanks, man.

Do you think we can get Evil Ira to sign up? There is sure a lack of graphics guys these days.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No problem! I fail at betting, and only had 500k because of a SOTW, so may as well spend them to try and keep it going.

Come oooon people sign up =D


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

can it be games that WILL come out in 09 ?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm wondering the same thing.

I've got a few ideas now, though.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't see why not, just change it to games of 09 or something. Rules don't have to be strict


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

cuz diablo 3 and starcraft 2 is coming out


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

That they are, SC2 looks insane.

And some huge console titles as well like Bioshock 2, Modern Warfare 2, Final Fantasy XIII (Japan anyways), Assassins Creed 2 etc etc.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, it can be future games, so you're in N1?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Woop, luckily I made an entry on a future game without thinking  Here it is..


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice!

Good job, man.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in ill make one now. anyways i think the deadline should be a bit shorter for sig contests. we all make sigs in a couple of hours so i think the long wait to see how youve done could be some of the reason why ppl are not to keen on joining


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

N1™ said:


> im in ill make one now. anyways i think the deadline should be a bit shorter for sig contests. we all make sigs in a couple of hours so i think the long wait to see how youve done could be some of the reason why ppl are not to keen on joining


How long then?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree, I think there should be like 3 days to get a sig in, that is plenty of time and moves it along faster. 

3 days to turn your sig in, 2 days for voting, then a few days to think up contest ideas/let the winner enjoy his champion status.

Or something of that nature.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I changed it to the 24th. Which makes the last day for voting on Sunday, and sets up for the next one.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, good deal.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah that fits much more nicely. Hopefully more people will join soon. 

Plz more people  even if you're new to PS, it's a great way to get tips and learn.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's mine:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

My entry.

Good job, D.P. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


>


I like that, good job. Can't wait to see the rest of these.

I like yours too Kryonicle.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

heres mine ...assassins creed 2 i cant wait for this game


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice sig.

Are we just waiting on N1 now?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yup yup. And anyone else you wants to enter *HINT HINT PEOPLE*


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll give it till tomorrow morning.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

one of the worst ive done. although it isnt as basic as it looks, i worked alot on the colours and lighting. oh and the sc2 insignia is "handmade"


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks nice, N1

All are turned in, when do we start the voting?


----------

